# Lounge > Sports >  >  Football is almost here!!!!! Who do you think will win this year?

## Chantellabella

Football! Football! Football!!!!   :sparkles: 


So who do you think will bring home the Superbowl win this year? 

Just a random guess.


I hope Anonymid or Cam or somebody does the pool this year.


I'll do it if they show me how.

----------


## Chantellabella

Two weeks away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll have to go hunt up some football pick em peeps!

----------


## Total Eclipse

Da Bears.

----------


## Chantellabella

Not! Who dat sey dey gonna beat dem Saints? Who dat? Who dat?

----------


## Trendsetter

> Not! Who dat sey dey gonna beat dem Saints? Who dat? Who dat?



Neaux body!!  :first:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Neaux body!!



 :sparkles:  The season is almost here!

----------

